# 536.909800 Drive issue/question



## awg1983 (Oct 27, 2013)

So I was out testing the snow blower...done the test going forward and then put it in reverse...the whole drive system locked up. I havent had time to tear into it yet to see the issue(s). Anyone else had this issue or some guidance of where to start looking? I cant spin the friction disk and the wheels dont roll. I know the chains are still on or at a first quick inspection they are still on.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

My first suspicion would be a frozen link or to in the chain. Short of that a frozen bearing or bushing would be my next guess.

Was it running before this, or did it happen all of a sudden?


----------



## awg1983 (Oct 27, 2013)

Yep was out on a test run after rejetting the carb. It quit when I tried to back it up


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, the only advice I can give from here is to tip her into the service position, remove the belly pan and go from there. 

The schematics are less than clear, so the only other thing is to actually break it open. I wish I had a definitive answer, but to be honest there is a lot that could be points of failure.


----------



## awg1983 (Oct 27, 2013)

Speaking of service position...I put a predator on it...that much tilt won't hurt it will it? In my mind mind that much tilt may not do it any favors and damage it. Opinion?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That I can not answer. I will defer on this point to others that maybe more knowledgeable.


----------



## awg1983 (Oct 27, 2013)

Well I pulled off the skid plate bottom. Everything looked ok I did notice the friction wheel and the disk was touching so I adjusted that issue and noticed two other things. The rubber friction wheel is not perfectly round...strange and that at random times the tensioner on the chain would actually go up and stretch out the spring. There was a bolt in about a 3.5" slot which limited the movement of the tensioner...it was lodged up against it and could not move. Once I freed this everything was OK. So I removed the bolt. Everything seems to be working ok now. I ran it around the drive forwards the stopped and went in reverse. Acts normal even with auger engaged. 

Now back to the rejetting issue on my other thread....


----------

